# Sunday 4 April Report



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess two Sundays in a row of being skunked finally paid off. My buddy and I limited out on Spanish in short order and almost limited out on Blues. Lost all of my Gotchas, they were so tore up by the end of the day they weren't worth salvaging. Only bad part of the day was getting one of my Gotcha's run through my thumb by a frisky Spanish. First time that has ever happened to me, now I know why they call em Gotchas! It was a good warm up but I am waiting on the kings to show up!Pompano were hitting pretty good too but not as thick as the Spanish and Blues. I have never seen 5 or 6 Spanish hit my Gotcha at the same time, you would have thought they hadn't been fed in weeks. It was a good time.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Pomps? Were you in a boat or shore?


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

We were on the P'cola pier. Pomps were hitting pretty good but not as thick as the Spanish or Blues. Several people caught some good sized pomps and I actually fished for some pomps for about an hour with two good bumps but no hook ups. After watching my buddy tear up the Spanish down the pier from me and me sitting there with no action, I chose to join him. I know the pomps taste better but the temptation to catch a lot of fish pulled me to the dark side :shedevil


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job on the Spanish, they are one of my favs. to eat.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice!!! I cant wait til I get back down there.:clap


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

I started off at FWB pier Sunday morning and caught 3 macks. Went home at lunch time and got a call from one of my friends wanting to go fishing, so we went to the Pensacola pier. At one point I brought in 5 fishwith five straight cast. I was getting bites everytime I threw out my lure. I lost a few macks trying to get them over the rail, or my leader would finally break. I was tying on a new leader every 10 minutes. We got to where we were getting picky about which ones we kept. If they were small and we could get the hooks out without jacking up their mouths, we threw them back. If we did jack up their mouths, we either kept them or gave them away. We ended up keeping 19, but caught atleast twice that. 

We used the silver Gotcha lures with the yellow heads. I would throw it out and point my rod towards the water,jerking and reeling lureas fast as I could, until I saw the macks start attacking it. Once I saw that, I would raise my rod tip and slow up the retrieve; pulling the lure up and letting it fall until the macks hammered it. It was working really well, I was yanking up stuff when no-one else was. Then they tried my way and started catching the macks also.







the


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Good job :clap YeahI lost a bunch of Gotchas too and wore out a few steel leaders in the process, I've never seen them this thick before. It was awesome. I was using the new "electric chicken" gotcha (pink on top and yellow on the bottom) and like you was hooking up every cast. By the way, I tried 30# fluorocarbon leaders and ended up getting bit off a lot, switched to steel and had much better luck. I lost a few over the rail too but I didn't see that as a bad thing, saved me time having to unhook em on the pier, especially after we got our limit.


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

I spent saturday afternoon putting wire leaders on my lures, but I felt like the wire leader killed the action and they kept getting kinked up.I ended up clipping them and using #40 mono and I would change it out when I saw significant fraying.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, they sure were thick sunday.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I bought some very thin wire leaders at the Gulf Breeze tackle store that were pre-made for Spanish and these didn't seem to slow the action down too much for me I want to say they were 7 strand and about 14#.My buddy was using heavy wire 40# and he wasn't getting as many hits as I was. My #30 fluoro got max hits but kept getting bit through like butter and that's why I switched to the thin wire. Seemed like the macks were hitting the leader about 12-15 inches ahead of the gotcha from the front. When this happened, it was over for my jigs. Like you, my wire eventually ended up getting kinked beyond use and I just switched to another one and kept going. I was up till 11pm cleaning fish last night because I had to drive back to Gulfport which is about 2 hrs from the pier. I'm dragging behind today and paying for it too :sleeping but it was all good.


----------

